# Anyone else can not sign into playstation network?



## Diabolical666 (Dec 25, 2014)

Did they hacks it?


----------



## Smkweeed (Dec 26, 2014)

Yea I couldn't get on it's not really hacking. It's a ddos attack they overload the servers with traffic. That's what I've read anyway.


----------



## tytheguy111 (Dec 29, 2014)

dannyboy???? 


the lovable homosexual mod?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## tytheguy111 (Dec 29, 2014)

oh nevermind 

i was about to get my homophobic memes and gifs out


----------

